# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  تفاوت بین XMl and XMLSchema.xsd and XSLTFile.xslt

## ashkufaraz

تفاوت بین XMl and XMLSchema.xsd and XSLTFile.xslt چیست؟
موارد کاربر xml چیست؟ 
آیا می توان کامل به جای بانک از xml استفاده کرد؟

----------

